# Pesky's trace clip:)



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. I have a question what is the purpose of a trace clip? I ride western and have a show coming up but am unsure of how to clip my mare.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, A trace clip makes it so they cool down faster when they've been sweating.
It's one of the more minimal clips, but she does wear a blanket at night when it's still cold.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

What kind of clip would you suggest for my mare. Her show is at the end of April.

Here is a picture of her.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

How far down do you go? All the way down to their summer coat?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure, she doesn't look like she has a lot of winter coat in the picture.
This is the fist time I've ever clipped a big horse or done a trace clip, so I don't really know what would be best. 
I do a lot of trail riding walk/trot/canter, but don't show. 
There some some good examples of different clips you can do on the internet though.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

equus717 said:


> How far down do you go? All the way down to their summer coat?


She hasn't grown a summer coat yet, so the part that is clipped is just very short winter hair


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Aw, you guys look great together! 

Equus, IDK that western usually clips for shows? Other then the usual muzzle, feet, bridle path....What kind of show is it? She looks like she is pretty sleek as it is! Cutie!


----------



## crissy89 (Mar 31, 2011)

well I dont like putting blankets on horses it messes up there temp and all...they lived with out us for thousand of years with out a blanket on them so i dont care for it.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

BrewCrew said:


> Aw, you guys look great together!
> 
> Equus, IDK that western usually clips for shows? Other then the usual muzzle, feet, bridle path....What kind of show is it? She looks like she is pretty sleek as it is! Cutie!


It is an ARHA show. American Ranch Horse Association. I went to one to watch in January and noticed that all of the horses were down to their summer coats. I am sure these horses live their lives inside of a stall. Cutter doesn't she is out most of the year. The only time I put mine up is when it is bad weather.

I did a body clip about 6 weeks ago on her. Just to get the long winter hairs off of her. I mainly clipped her legs and her face and her bridle path.

The picture that you all are seeing is I think at summer time. 

Than you she is gorgeous. I hope to do well with her this year at the shows.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

crissy89 said:


> well I dont like putting blankets on horses it messes up there temp and all...they lived with out us for thousand of years with out a blanket on them so i dont care for it.


I don't agree with blanketing either, but my mare is older and I think she has earned the right to wear a blanket at night. She stays un blanketed all autumn and until the middle of january so she always grows a nice winter coat. Sometimes it's not enough though especially if there's freezing rain and below zero temperatures.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree. I only blanket two horses right now. One is Cutter because our first show is in the winter time. Then I blanket my mare PT because she doesn't grow much of a winter coat.

People who show horses though don't want to mess with all of that hair shedding in the spring time.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

equus717 said:


> I agree. I only blanket two horses right now. One is Cutter because our first show is in the winter time. Then I blanket my mare PT because she doesn't grow much of a winter coat.
> 
> People who show horses though don't want to mess with all of that hair shedding in the spring time.


 Yes! the shedding hair is awful.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Equus, I believe that horses' winter coats grow mostly as a result of the daylight changing. The bigger show barns and hard-core owners who don't want their horse to grow a winter coat use lights in their barn to throw off their system. Again, this is just my understanding.  I could be wrong though. And then, blanketing to keep them warm since they don't grow out the shag.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

That seems strange to me to keep a horse in under a light. 
But I have heard that they do that.


----------

